# On this site what do I put when my type is xNxP?



## Meltboy (May 14, 2013)

Long struggled with E vs I and T vs F but now I understand I'm both.


So what should I do? Leave it as unknown or change it to ENTP/ENFP/INFP/INTP?


----------



## cassann (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you mean that you come up even on tests F/T, I/E etc.. ? or that you relate to the descriptions of each type? Are you familar with cognitive functions ? 
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/9813-mbti-functions-explained.html
http://personalitycafe.com/announce...lity-tests-type-test-cognitive-functions.html


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

You can't be two types at the same time, let alone four. I realize it can be confusing, because everyone acts extraverted in some situations and introverted in others, and everyone both thinks and feels. However, what you have to understand is that "introvert," "extrovert," "thinker" and "feeler" do NOT mean the same thing in a Jungian context as they do in the common tongue. Not all introverts are detached loners who never talk to anyone, not all extroverts are chatty social butterflies who are always on-the-go, not all thinkers are cold emotionless robots, and not all feelers are ultra-sensitive emos. Very few if any people fit in with any of these extremes and stereotypes. What you have to do is focus on the specific functions and which ones are more dominant. Answer the following questions and you may be able to at least narrow it down from four, and from there we can get more into the specifics to see which chain of functions fits you the closest:

I vs. E:
- Where do you get more energy from? The external world, including the people in it, or your own internal self and thoughts?
- When you are out with people (people you like at least), do you get continually energized and excited? Or do you get mentally exhausted after a time and need to retreat somewhere alone, even if you're having a good time?
- Do you get energy from sharing your ideas/insights and discussing/debating them with people? Or do you prefer to mostly keep things to yourself?
- Do you have any other issues like anxiety and social phobias which may distort the issue?

T vs. F:
- When you approach a problem, do you rely mostly on logic or personal values to determine the best solution?
- Are you more concerned with finding the objective truth or maintaining your subjective beliefs?
- When you do or say something to somebody, are you more concerned with speaking the truth regardless of its potential emotional impact on that person, or are you afraid of being insensitive and hurting their feelings?
- When you watch a movie or TV show, are you easily moved by the plights of the characters and emotionally respond to them? Or does it take a great deal to compromise your emotions?

Keep in mind that some of these answers will vary depending on the situation and may not perfectly describe you, and that's OK. Just respond with what is honestly closest to who you are inside and which ones are most accurate the majority of the time.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

An extrovert is inherently what can at least appear as ''both'' more easily than the introvert. 

l's aren't E's but E's can more easily look like l's. Even when a person is DIRECTLY on the fence, it wouldn't kill them to pick either letter xD


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> An extrovert is inherently what can at least appear as ''both'' more easily than the introvert.
> 
> l's aren't E's but E's can more easily look like l's. Even when a person is DIRECTLY on the fence, it wouldn't kill them to pick either letter xD


This is very true, especially considering ENTP and ENFP, one of which the OP would apparently be if he is an extrovert, are often called the "introverted extroverts." We often spend more time lost in our heads than other extroverts, because our dominant Ne has us constantly thinking up ideas and exploring possibilities. And then our auxiliary function is Ti or Fi, which are introverted functions anyway, so as a result many of us can appear more introverted than most other extroverts and even some introverts. It all really comes down to your primary source of energy and which of your functions you rely on most. If you're really close to the border, the differences between the two can often be blurred. Just read the descriptions, take a look at the functions, and you'll probably see which one seems more like you. For example, I entertained the idea that I was an INTP for a while when I was first getting into all of this stuff, but the descriptions of INTPs and the way they talked, particularly their relative lack of humor and hesitance to speak their minds, just didn't fit me nearly as well. I quickly realized that, though I use both Ne and Ti, my Ne wins out.


----------

